# Where can you buy the DVD's??



## MadMax5578 (Jun 7, 2010)

So I went into my local BestBuy the other day and asked if they sold "AxMen" on DVD. After a confused looking salesmen typed it into a computer, he quickly said they did not carry the show on DVD. I then walked across the parking lot to the Boarders thinking they might have it, but was given the same puzzled answer. I know Bailey's sells season 1 and 2 in their newest catalog, but is it available anywhere else commercially?


----------



## Saw Bones (Jun 7, 2010)

MadMax5578 said:


> So I went into my local BestBuy the other day and asked if they sold "AxMen" on DVD. After a confused looking salesmen typed it into a computer, he quickly said they did not carry the show on DVD. I then walked across the parking lot to the Boarders thinking they might have it, but was given the same puzzled answer. I know Bailey's sells season 1 and 2 in their newest catalog, but is it available anywhere else commercially?



historychannel.com

Damed if I know why any body would want them. Just My opinion.


----------



## TomSawyered (Jun 7, 2010)

http://shop.history.com/?v=history_show_ax-men


----------



## MadMax5578 (Jun 7, 2010)

Saw Bones said:


> historychannel.com
> 
> Damed if I know why any body would want them. Just My opinion.



Because I enjoy watching the show, and would like to buy the DVD's to watch them in the future. Just my opinion.


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 8, 2010)

I bought season 1 off amazon for $7 and change shipped. That is the cheapest place to get stuff like that. Season 2 was cheaper off history.com. I only bought season 1. It didn't have all the drama season 2 and 3 have had.


----------



## Saw Bones (Jun 8, 2010)

MadMax5578 said:


> Because I enjoy watching the show, and would like to buy the DVD's to watch them in the future. Just my opinion.




Fair enough. I know they had them for sale on the History Channel web site.
enjoy.


----------



## TomSawyered (Aug 4, 2010)

Depending on your TV provider you may also be able to view the show On Demand whenever you want..


----------

